# crocodile skinks breeding



## Adamj (Jul 16, 2010)

hi iv been wanting to breed some crocdile skinks but i just want to get everything right ive spokern 2 my local rep shop and im gonna put 3 crocs in a 2ft viv but i dnt now what sex to get i would ave done 1 male and 2 females but would that be ok.would it stimulate the male enough to want to breed? im hopefully gonna breed a white eyed, red eyed and a muddyface norm. can anyone give me sum tips plez:2thumb:. first time ive done this so im sorry if ive made a mistake somewhere.


----------



## ReptileLady (Feb 4, 2010)

I would put 1 male and 1 female in a 2ft. I have a male/female pair in a 26" and they use all of it.


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

I wouldnt do a trio. Singles or pairs are happy but females fight.


The muddy eyed is another name for the white eyed. Are you after all or do you want to cross them?


----------



## Adamj (Jul 16, 2010)

ok cheers thank you our they easy to breed and will the hatchlings eat straight away ect:whistling2:


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

They are not the easiest, they take up to 3-4 years to reach sexual maturity and need to be happy in their conditions to breed. Incubation can be fairly fidly if you are planning on taking eggs out to incubate them. Its not as easy as breeding leos.

Also if they are happy you will hardly see them.


----------



## Adamj (Jul 16, 2010)

The muddy eyed is another name for the white eyed. Are you after all or do you want to cross them?[/QUOTE]

im not too sure yet but if i could only get 2 i would try to breed a white eyed and red eyed together to see what i would get :lol2:


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

I really wouldnt advise it they are different species and all you will get is a hybrid. I think a lot of people will agree with me when something isnt that common in the hobby as it is people dont want crosses. Please just stick to one species.


Im guessing its the first thing you would be breeding?


----------



## tribolonotus001 (Mar 16, 2007)

Adamj said:


> The muddy eyed is another name for the white eyed. Are you after all or do you want to cross them?


im not too sure yet but if i could only get 2 i would try to breed a white eyed and red eyed together to see what i would get :lol2:[/QUOTE]

:bash::bash:


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

tribolonotus001 said:


> im not too sure yet but if i could only get 2 i would try to breed a white eyed and red eyed together to see what i would get :lol2:


:bash::bash:[/QUOTE]

exactly my thoughts.


----------



## Adamj (Jul 16, 2010)

so if i was gonna breed them i should just breed a red eye with a red eyed yeah


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

Yes definately but please research before you go to breed straight away.


----------



## tribolonotus001 (Mar 16, 2007)

Adamj said:


> so if i was gonna breed them i should just breed a red eye with a red eyed yeah


Or the t. Novaeaguineae?


----------



## Jgilbert (Jan 31, 2009)

they take ages to reach sexual maturity. usually happens around 3 yrs old. always keep as a male and female. as the males do, females of this species are also terratorial. you generally expext to see an egg evey 5ish weeks. it will only be a single egg as croc skinks only have one ovary. the female will generally lay it near the surface and curl herself around the laying site. dont take the egg out in her view otherwise this can upset her and you may have trouble breeding her for a while. best thing to do is remove her before removing the egg then put her back. or of course you can always try natural incubation but this isnt always sucessful in a non natural enviroment. as with all reptiles calcium shouls be suplimented moreso when females are gravid as the eggs sap a lot of the calcium within the animal and this can result in MBD if not properly supplimented. Iv still not worked out if the sex of hatchlings is temperature dependant yet, and incubation is tricky. it seems to work well at around room temperature (26.5-28.5 deg C) high humidity had to be maintained throughout. incubation time seems to vary greatly too. around 60 days seems to be average. also, remember these are very secrative creatures. when they are happy you will rarely see them, and never disturb them while there mating or getting ready to mate, they will stop. unlike my dragons which decided to do it on my carpet! lol. also, dont mix species. even if you do manage to get them to breed (which is unlikely) you will end up with something much like a mule. life expectancy of the resulting animal will be greatly reduced. although red and white is a nice idea i wouldnt recomend it.


----------



## Adamj (Jul 16, 2010)

*thanks*

thank you for helping and im defentily going too look into it 

i wanted to start breeding,but i think crocs will be to hard for me to start with. i already ave a male cresty and i know some poeple working in the reptile reserve in Rainham that said they will get me a female cresty for around 100-150 so hopefully i will attempt to learn how to breed them. i will defentley come to crocs because i think there great,but i want some more experience first so im going to start with cresties. thank you for commenting. i have learned alot.:notworthy:


----------

